# The Island, Donabate Dublin.



## bayjon14 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Island is one of Irelands oldest golf courses and is about 5 miles from Dublin airport.
I was fortunate to get a 4 ball gift, and had to use it today, unfortunately the winds were storm force.
The wind did not take away from the enjoyment of playing this impeccably maintained, fair links golf course.
Their were a number of stand out holes, the 10th played like a par 7, the Par 3's were fantastic.
I would recommend everyone if given the chance to play this fantastic course. It is up their with the 2 Ballyliffens, I would prefer it to Co Louth (Baltray). 
A fantastic challenging 18 holes of Links Golf.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 6, 2011)

Without pictures this thread is worthless!!  

Jeez man you were brave playing in that it was mental up here, glad you enjoyed it. I have been trying to organise a trip down so this might gee some of them up a bit.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 6, 2011)

Some photo's would have been good tho John,how goes it by the way?. What do you think of Baltray?


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just looked a the website,membership ,joining fee 20,000 euro over 10 years fees nearly 1500 euros a year,thats a bit steep.


----------



## bayjon14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris and Stevie,
sorry guys I had no camera, and would not have been able too hold the camera today.
It is a really enjoyable course, and on a (calm) day I am sure  we would have wanted to play another round.
1 of the guys said it was the best course he ever played, that  included Killen, the Catalunya PGA etc.
Stevie,
Baltray is local to me, about 4 miles away. Seapoint my home course is Baltrays (noisy, younger neighbour).
I enjoy Baltray, I play it about 8 times a year, but it is very punishing in places and quirkey, which is nice. I certainly would not pay the green fee in Baltray, most of my friends are members so I get out with them. It is a lovely course though. It is worth a visit.
I could say the Island is a fairer course and more enjoyable.
Meant to be playing Portmarnock on Friday so will have another classic links to compare it with.
Take care guys.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 7, 2011)

I played both Seapoint and the Island along with both Druids Glen courses on my trip and the Island was my favourite,a real link course with towering dunes and it was in great nick but tough as old boots.

I am sure we played it on a day that had only a light breeze but I think around 30 points was best then we headed into the clubhouse and was taken aback by Darren Clarkes course record card of something like 61 IIRC?


----------



## bayjon14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Dodger,
I am a Seapoint member but I can honestly say The Island is such a different course and is a fantastic trek, such variation.
How is your golftember working out?


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Sep 8, 2011)

Think the Island is the best links course in Dublin i have played at the moment and i will be compleating the full set when i play Portmarnock on sunday. Corballis which backs on to the island is a good cheap links if ye are ever in the area again. It is short and a bit quirky in places but good fun and some great holes.
Mike


----------

